# Original PCE radiation shield e chuva forte



## nuninho (30 Out 2014 às 18:46)

Olá.

A chuva forte poderá entrar gotas para prejudicar ao transmissor PCE FWS-20 (original RS PCE)?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2014 às 19:23)

nuninho disse:


> Olá.
> 
> A chuva forte poderá entrar gotas para prejudicar ao transmissor PCE FWS-20 (original RS PCE)?


Pode. Mas a questão é que esse RS não oferece qualquer protecção ao termo-higrómetro. Como já foi dito noutros tópicos deve estar dentro de outro RS eficiente, caso contrário haverá valores erróneos de temperatura e humidade e uma degradação rápida do sensor.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2014 às 19:38)

Como o @Daniel Vilão disse, esse RS não oferece muita fiabilidade aos dados recolhidos. O membro @Geiras já vendeu uns RS's a alguns membros aqui do fórum, e penso que ainda não houve razões de queixa, portanto se estiveres interessado fala com ele


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Out 2014 às 20:17)

nuninho disse:


> Olá.
> 
> A chuva forte poderá entrar gotas para prejudicar ao transmissor PCE FWS-20 (original RS PCE)?



Convem estar isolado pelas laterais e por cima, claro que o original é muito fraco e mesmo os artesanais teem que ser muto bem feitos, numa zona ventosa como a minha, estraguei um emissor


----------



## nuninho (30 Out 2014 às 20:21)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> (...) caso contrário haverá valores erróneos de temperatura e humidade e uma degradação rápida do sensor.


Se a original RS PCE continua então o sensor poderá degradar rapidamente, ok?


----------



## nuninho (31 Out 2014 às 16:57)

nuninho disse:


> Se a original RS PCE continua então o sensor poderá degradar rapidamente, ok?


Por favor, responde-me!


----------



## nuninho (1 Nov 2014 às 09:39)

Fico muito confuso pela falta de resposta! GRRR!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Nov 2014 às 10:51)

Eu tive o meu sensor com o original RS PCE e não se estragou


----------



## nuninho (1 Nov 2014 às 12:40)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Eu tive o meu sensor com o original RS PCE e não se estragou


Ok. Mas já mostrei *10%* humidade externa às 05:33 a 05:34 e *11%* às 08:03 a 08:05  apesar do meu *novo* transmissor wtf?!? - Fico preocupado!  Porque a culpa pode ser da chuva torrencial (75,6 mm/h) ontem à noite. Por isso, a original RS pode ter a falta de segurança para a chuva forte.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Nov 2014 às 15:09)

o sensor de humidade da minha estação também avaria num dia de chuva e vento forte, mas nessa altura não tinha o RS original, tinha um RS artesanal que é o que tenho até ao momento


----------



## nuninho (5 Nov 2014 às 12:05)

Mais um problema para o senosr... 10% humidade externa às 04:47 e 04:48, ~6 horas despois da chuva. Porque a original RS tem a falta de segurança para a chuva?

Mas... Vou construir um cone plástico adicionado para original RS.

Ver imagem - o meu novo transmissor PCE FWS-20 solar:



Este cone adicionado tem a boa protecção?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2014 às 12:14)

nuninho disse:


> Se a original RS PCE continua então o sensor poderá degradar rapidamente, ok?


Pode degradar-se, sim, se é que já não se degradou, visto que apresenta valores tão baixos quando não era suposto.


----------



## nuninho (5 Nov 2014 às 14:55)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Pode degradar-se, sim, se é que já não se degradou, visto que apresenta valores tão baixos quando não era suposto.


Ok. 

Mas tu ou outro utilizador deve(s) responder à minha pergunta na mensagem #11.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Nov 2014 às 15:12)

mas o cone terá de ter aberturas laterais e ser branco


----------

